# Anyone know of a property somewhere sunny to rent??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am getting SERIOUSLY cheesed off with this winter. Time to start looking at spending the early part of 2017 (yes 2017 not 16) somewhere warm and sunny!!

Anyone know of/have an apartment or house to rent somewhere warm(er) and sun(nier) than the UK at this time of year that I might rent for a few weeks (or longer!)??

PM me rather than post details on an open forum please.

Andy


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

No stamina these youngsters! Best winter for years, we've not even had a frost yet in the Royal County...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Certainly haven't had a frost here in Weymouth either (500m from the sea) but I am just fed up to the back teeth of dull dreary days. I would be quite happy if the temperature plunged providing the sun comes out!!! My SAD light has nearly burnt out due to overuse !

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Two different British-run agents/managers that provide low-price winter villa rental in and around Moraira, on the northern Costa del Sol - about mid-way between Valencia and Alicante, which we've used successfully.

VillaSpain: http://www.villaspain.co.uk/

VillaServers: http://www.villaservers.co.uk/

The main office for the first one is in the UK and they're very easy to chat to on the phone. Small enough to offer genuine personal service.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Mike, I know exactly what I shall be doing after dinner tonight,

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If their line is engaged it will be me I expect.so wait your turn mate.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> Two different British-run agents/managers that provide low-price winter villa rental in and around Moraira, on the northern Costa del Sol - about mid-way between Valencia and Alicante, which we've used successfully.
> 
> VillaSpain: http://www.villaspain.co.uk/
> 
> ...


OOPs!!

That should have been northern Costa Blanca (not Costa del Sol) - brain not engaged properly. :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive use Holiday Lettings in the past Andy. https://www.holidaylettings.co.uk

Basically they are an agent website for individually owned apartments, villas etc all over Europe. Loads in the Canaries which is where I would be heading if you want a chance of proper warm weather without flying 10 hours or more.

Ive booked the odd apartment off that site and got some good deals. Last one was a few years ago to Tenerife at Christmas and I wangled one at Golf de Sur near Playa de Las Americas for about £500 for a month. Shared pool, that kind of thing but ok. Car hire through Autoeurope and flights through Travel Republic.

Through that site you get contact with the owners so can haggle and sort your own deal and terms out.

I wanted to go this year but ended up in Flamborough in the muddy field with the Donkeys.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

None of the links are working  Have they been blocked?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

lots of apartments to rent here in armacao de pera (algarve) around 400 to 500 euro a month all in

a lot and good meals available in local villages for a around 8 to 10 euro 

some of our older friends have done this this year and left the M/H at home as it actually works out cheaper than driving down and campsite fees and still near the sea so lots of fresh air

im sure it would be the similar else were but hope it gives you a idea as to what it can cost

barry


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Why dont you consider house sitting ? As an ex plod, you should not be short of offers.
I put our French home up for sitting for January 2017.... You would be suprised how far in advance you can arrange sits. You may even be able to move from spot to spot. We filled our needs very very easily but there were an awful lot of ( on paper) unsuitables .


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

I would suggest that if you want warm and sunny in the first quarter of the year then The Canaries would be a better bet than Southern Iberia. Water is warm enough for swimming after first 10 secs.:wink2:

We have had thre holidays there in last three years - we favour the greener islands La Palma and La Gomera. La Palma is a bit bigger with more to do. 

We had a very nice cottage studio in a beautifl garden of a house belonging to an English couple,unfortunately we cannot recommend it anymore as they have bought a new place which they are doing up, and although it is available to us this year, if we want, I am sure they will have moved by 2017.

Prices there are a bit more than the Algarve - we paid €400 for 2 weeks(probably get somewhere cheaper for longer period, but it is their 'season' being furher South, but Canaries have lower taxes, car hire is reasonable and there is a good bus service. Excellent seafood and fruit and veg from wholesale markets.

Thomson have direct flights to La Palma from Gatwick and Manchester on a Friday.

If you want more info just ask.

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You've already got the answer.
Get that caravan hitched up and down to southern Portugal.
Plenty of sun not too hot and lovely people.
Just spent 10 days at Castro Verde municipal. Hardstanding, EHU, plenty hot showers, hot water, loads of resaurants, quiet town.
Cost of the campsite was just 82 euros including 25% discount for a International Camping Card.
Lots of caravanners doing it so you wont feel odd Plodd!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

Thanks for the info in respect of Portugal, any websites you know of??

Salomon 

Likewise any websites you can point me towards?? 
Did you get anyone for Jan 2017 as that's exactly when we are thinking of getting away!!!

Geoff & Spacerunner

By the time I pay for a return Portsmouth -Santander crossing with car and shed, add in the cost of a months ACSI site and the additional fuel in the car to drag the shed there and back it actually works out a bit cheaper (in low season) to take the car and rent an apartment. Plus of course there's a bit more room and home comforts in an apartment. A good few are available for less than £300 a month. Yes really!!!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Andy I think the holiday rentals site covers everywhere. Another one we used when we had "proper" holidays was James Villas, CV Villas and Thompson Villas with pools. Not cheap though. If your flying out and renting though personally I would forget mainland Europe and head to the Canaries. Much warmer and warm on evening as well. Ive been Jet Skiing down there on Christmas day and attended a Carol Concert in flip flops and shorts at an outside bar.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Andy, we are thinking of doing he same thing. Driving down and renting a property for a couple of months over the winter. Have you researched the drive down? If so what are your thoughts on route and accommodation for the trip? We have a dog so cannot fly anywhere.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Salomon
> 
> Likewise any websites you can point me towards??
> Did you get anyone for Jan 2017 as that's exactly when we are thinking of getting away!!!
> ...


Thats what made me suggest it Andy ! Yes, we do have someone already, you are a couple of weeks too late. The website I used is trustedhousesitters.com. You need to pay to be a member but its not a lot and I think you can have a free trial. There are hundreds if opportunities. I just thought that as you are an ex copper, then people would be happy to consider you . We got some great applicants ....our French cottage ( Geoffs term!) is a little special ....and some were totally inappropriate. We are using is a we want to leave the dogs at home and they will be looked after. I am planning a south american tour next January and its not in the motorhome hence no dogs.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

There was a big feature about house-sitting in the January Saga magazine, that popped through the door yesterday. There was a list of five different agencies included:

https://www.trustedhousesitters.com/gb/

http://www.mindmyhouse.com/

https://www.nomador.com/

https://www.housecarers.com/

http://www.homesitters.co.uk/

And an online Saga article 'How to become a housesitter':

http://www.saga.co.uk/magazine/mone.../how-to-make-money-by-becoming-a-house-sitter

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> None of the links are working  Have they been blocked?


Pat

The two sites in post 4 are still live if that's what you meant.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

We cant wait to take delivery of our new moho and GTF somewhere other than here. It has been soooo wet man.

I feel for the poor folks in the flooded areas so much, just utterly heartbreaking. I hope you all donated to the help fund? 

Something serious going on with our climate. We had 11 Deg' here yesterday. Quite handy when working on an old car in one's garage.

All the best folks. Take care in 2016.

Alex B ....


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

My stepson runs www.andalusianrentals.com 
and has a number of villas on his books including some he personally owns that he rents out for longer periods in the winter months. All are in Costa del Sol east of Malaga 
Could be worth a look. Mention me you may get a discount ?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Also my younger stepson and his wife run 
www.vineridgeretreats.com in the same area and have a wide variety of properties avaliable again mention my name for a discount


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Patp

I reckon that Portsmouth -Santander and then drive down through the middle of Spain is the best bet. If you go down through France you still need a channel crossing plus, realistically 2 days to get to the Spanish border, and the not insignificant Peage costs. By the time you add in the fuel costs and a night accommodation I reckon the direct ferry is better and cost wise works out not much more. I would rather relax on a ship for 24 hrs than drive all the way down France over 2 days.

However I will NOT be using the Economie service, it's only about £100 less for the return (they charge a lot more for the cabins on the Economie service!) and having done it once I feel the extra money for the "proper" ship is well worth it. 

Mike

Thanks for the links, much appreciated 

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If I am going to drive down, I think I would rather use the motorhome to get to Spain via the tunnel and then rent an apartment.Then park it up.Cheapest site will be around 400e per month, maybe find somewhere for a similar or less do you think.Either that or it will be Lanzarote, as we do have family out there we could impose upon to find us somewhere.Just not keen on those cattle flights.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Didnt realise you were driving Andy. Kind of rules out the Canaries then. Bit of a trek in the car, why not fly?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

I have looked at flying but.

I live a long way from Gatwick so I would either need to park my car long term (30+ days) or pay for transport to and from the airport (£200+)
Most of the cheaper flights are hand luggage only so I would need to pay for extra hold baggage (about £30 per case per leg so about £120 for two of us) and that's on top of the flight costs.
I would then need transport from the airport to wherever I was staying (won't hire a car from the airport only the big boys there and they know how to charge) so say £100 for transfer unless there is public 
Hire a car in resort for a month (£350-£400 min) 

So by the time you work it all out its almost as cheap as taking your own car, plus with your own car you have the flexibility to take whatever you want with you (clothes, foodstuffs etc) rather than having to worry about baggage allowances. 

Also we rather enjoy seeing other places from the ground rather than 30,000 feet. 

So as you can see by the time you factor everything in taking your own car works out only a bit more than flying 

I would do Portsmouth - Santander not drive down through France AND Spain as we would be in the car without the wobbly box we would need to factor in accommodation each way (can't use a campsite or Aire of course) so that's probably another £200 plus of course I would STILL need to purchase a channel crossing! And that would really need to be one of the (more expensive) Western approaches as its 200 miles to Dover from here, so that would add about 800 miles worth of fuel/time (400 return this side and roughly the same the other side) Portsmouth is a lot closer than Dover. 

It would probably be a bit cheaper to fly but all the faffing about required (getting to and from the airport, excess baggage, getting to resort at the other end etc etc) would be a bit of a pain and I am not that bothered about saving £100, the convenience of my own (decent sized and comfortable) car has a lot going for it. 

So as you can see I have given it a fair bit of thought.

Andy


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

It is quite common when house sitting to be fetched from the airport and be given the use of a car for the length of sit.
Just saying...


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Barry
> 
> ...we would need to factor in accommodation each way (can't use a campsite or Aire of course)...
> 
> Andy


Andy, if budget is important don't be too quick to rule out campsites for stopovers. Almost all of the larger ones have fixed accommodation - chalets mostly - that they are happy to let out by the night for through travellers.

The ACSI guide is a good starting point for decent sites that will be open.

In 2014, having sailed to Santander, we stopped over for the first night in Burgos and the second night 40km south of Madrid, in Aranjuez. Both ACSI, both good; and although we were in the van, they also had chalets available - and they should be geared up for winter use.

Otherwise, can't fault your logic - I'd take a similar approach to your plans.

Mike


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a dog so the tunnel is the best bet for us. 


I agree with all you points about flying, Andy. I hate it. Would rather take a day or two longer to get there and arrive with all my belongings. My brother keeps inviting us to stay with him in Minnesota. I have been a couple of times but so hate the flights that I am very reluctant to go again.


I like the sound of the chalet accommodation. Usually dog friendly and I like to self cater, where we can, so that we can set our own timetable as I am an early riser.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

patp said:


> I like the sound of the chalet accommodation. Usually dog friendly and I like to self cater, where we can, so that we can set our own timetable as I am an early riser.


Another potential advantage with staying in a chalet compared to a hotel - you can normally park your car right outside your accommodation - so perhaps better from a security perspective. So no need to worry as much about leaving stuff in the car overnight. And easier to cart any valuables you want inside, in any case.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike

Budget isn't that important but....... I have migrated from a MH to a caravan so if I am heading south for a month to an apartment I will just be taking the car and not dragging the wobbly box so will not be stopping on any campsites!!! (Hence the accommodation requirement) 

It's all a bit of a balancing act as to what would be the best course of action for us. The cost of taking the caravan (Portsmouth - Santander/Bilbao) is close on double that for just a car and stopping on an ACSI site for a month actually works out about the same a renting somewhere for a month out of season and after you take into account the additional ferry cost and campsite fees 30 days at €18 is close on £400 (and extra fuel costs, car does close on 60mpg solo but that drops to high 20's when towing) Plus of course an apartment gives you a bit more space and facilities. 

We are however having 6 weeks away in the caravan April/May along with 3 weeks around the UK in July. This retirement lark really suits me !!!

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Obviously, choice of accommodation is an entirely personal matter. My campsite chalet suggestion was simply as an alternative for overnight accommodation 'en route', instead of a hotel; whilst getting to southern Spain or Portugal. And my guess is you might only need 1 night each way travelling in a car. The cross-country Spanish motorways are generally superb and cheap compared to France. And mostly quiet too, with relatively light traffic.

Certainly agree, an apartment or villa is the way to go for the extended accommodation once you get there.

The chalet idea for a night, was just the convenience compared to faffing with a hotel. But horses for courses... 

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mike

Sorry I clearly hadn't read your post carefully enough, a chalet overnight would indeed suit us pretty well!!

Like you said I would expect to make the trip from Santander in a couple of days so just a single nights accommodation on the way down.

More research coming up I think

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

No problem Andy 

The campsite at Aranjuez - 45km south of Madrid - is a 1st Catagory 5-star place with plenty of accommodation available.

http://www.campingaranjuez.co.uk/

Unfortunately, I'm struggling to get their website to work very well when it comes to drilling down to individual types of unit and prices.

The town/city (?) is beautiful - it's where the Spanish Royal Family hang out at a lovely palace, which is near the campsite - and you can drive right past it.

http://tinyurl.com/zyleav6

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Barry
> 
> I have looked at flying but.
> 
> ...


Fair enough Andy but regarding car hire I always use Autoeurope and they are not tied to one particular provider at the airport. Ive never found them expensive. Im sure our months hire in the canaries was only about £250 but it may have been more. Get off the plane, drive off. Piece of cake. And is Gatwick seriously your nearest airport to Weymouth?

I agree about parking the car at the airport though. Its an expense I dont like to pay for as everyone knows I hate paying for parking.  If we are lucky enough to fly from Durham Tees valley which is 40 miles from home I just park in Darlington and scrounge a lift or get a cab.

For flights, have you tried www.travelrepublic.co.uk?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

Gatwick is not my nearest airport but it's the closest one where I can get any sort of choice in flight destinations, trust me I have looked. 

The only other half option is Bristol but that it a pig to get to from home, it's a bit closer distance wise but no different time wise. The parking is no cheaper either. 

Andy


----------

